

Scientists in Abu Dhabi have successfully created 50+ artificial rain storms - DanLivesHere
http://dlewis.net/now-i-know-learn-something-new-every-day-by-email-archives/Making-It-Rain/

======
onteria
I tried to look around for a better source than the Daily Mail, especially on
something scientific in nature. Unfortunately I wasn't able to find anything I
could vouch for as authoritative. However I did notice the images in this page
referenced many times in other sites:

[http://www.indiashines.com/Balgates-photos-95294-dubai-
artif...](http://www.indiashines.com/Balgates-photos-95294-dubai-artificial-
rain)

If anyone knows of a better source or can find information about it on the
National Center of Meteorology and Seismology website:

<http://www.das.ae/>

I'd be most grateful.

~~~
radeon
Here you go

Telegraph:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/uniteda...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/unitedarabemirates/8236350/Abu-
Dhabi-weather-project-creates-man-made-rainstorms.html)

HuffPo: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/03/abu-dhabi-
rainstorm...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/03/abu-dhabi-
rainstorm_n_803554.html)

Arabian Business: [http://www.arabianbusiness.com/abu-dhabi-backed-
scientists-c...](http://www.arabianbusiness.com/abu-dhabi-backed-scientists-
create-fake-rainstorms-in-11m-project-371038.html)

LiveScience: [http://www.livescience.com/environment/rain-makers-
ionizatio...](http://www.livescience.com/environment/rain-makers-ionization-
weather-110104.html)

Blog Post: [http://globalwarming-
arclein.blogspot.com/2011/01/ionizers-b...](http://globalwarming-
arclein.blogspot.com/2011/01/ionizers-bombard-abu-dhabi-desert-with.html)

Company: <http://www.meteo-systems.com>

~~~
onteria
Wow, a lot more sources than I was expecting. Thank you very much for
providing this!

------
patrickk
The Russians used similar tactics to ensure the nuclear fallout from the
Chernobyl disaster wouldn't reach Moscow:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/1549366/How-we-
mad...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/1549366/How-we-made-the-
Chernobyl-rain.html)

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/3943013.stm>

The Chinese also used cloud seeding to clear the smog-filled skies over
Beijing for the Olympics.

------
Groxx
> _silver iodide and dry ice are the most commonly used substances in cloud
> seeding technology_ (down-cased for your reading pleasure)

uh, how _much_ silver iodide? All of it eventually goes down a drain, and back
into the water supply.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argyria>

------
cshenoy
This happens in the US as well. China and India do it although using different
techniques. But I'm wary of using chemicals/technology to induce rainfall (I'm
no scientist but is the water safe then?). Also imagine the resource wars that
will start once countries start using this regularly.

------
nickpinkston
The last comment on man-made earthquakes is actually already here: man-made
3.1 in Switzerland:

<http://www.treehugger.com/files/2007/01/geothermal_powe.php>

------
frank06
Very cool. It'd be great if they could also build a system to actually scatter
rainclouds. Northern European weather would become a bit more bearable.

~~~
Groxx
Maybe a giant frickin' laser beam? It could prevent them from condensing.

------
TY
... and soon there were no more great worms and the spice stopped to flow.

Sorry, just couldn't resist.

------
goombastic
It's probably causing floods elsewhere, unless clouds obey international
boundaries.

